# United to Europe - questions



## falmouth3 (Mar 23, 2009)

I know that United has decided to serve food in coach on trips to Europe after the traveling public told them what we thought.  I've got a trip booked, but it says we'll be getting a "snack".  Does anyone know what the snack contains?  Also, do they serve breakfast?  I may have to pack some food.

I'll be flying on a 777 to Paris.  DH is flying on a FF ticket so I had to call to have us put together.  The customer service guy really wanted us to sit in the outside pair of seats because there are 3 middle seats in the center of the plane.  I tried to check out the seats on Seat Guru and it has 3 or 4 configurations of 777 for United.  And it appears that most of the 777 configurations show those A & B seats have limited leg room because of the entertainment systems.

Does anyone know the real sitation for those A & B seats?

Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just bumping to see if someone knows this answer. 

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 25, 2009)

I have only flown UA coach TATL once, back in August of 2007, and they served dinner and a lite breakfast.  I had a window seat and the leg room was okay.  Overall the flight experience was a little below DL and a lot below NW and most European carriers.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 25, 2009)

FWIW, I just got back from my trip.  The configuration was 2-5-2 seats across in economy plus.  The only seat in the row that didn't have space taken up by an entertainment box was the center seat in the 5 seat grouping.

We had dinner and a very light breakfast on the way to Europe and a hot meal, snack, and very light sandwich "meal" on the way back.

Sue


----------



## Jimster (May 26, 2009)

*Food*

If you go on flyer talk and do a search, there is one thread there that will tell you exactly what you will get in terms of food.  The thread is specfic to airline and class of service.


----------

